# HORRIFIC Pit Bull Attack!!!!!!!!



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

...haha...


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

Hahaha, I saw you were the poster of this topic and I thought.. this is going to be a cute picture of a pit bull attacking with love. Thanks for the laugh :]


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

The horror!!! Send that dog to me immediately!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hehe...I was trying to take a pic of the cat doing some of her weirdness and Bolo came flying out of nowhere, jumped on me and started licking my face...I clicked the capture button inadvertently and got that photo...

...and it WAS horrific...I have this lingering scent of dog breath in my nostrils....


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

How could you let this happen Zim...of all the people...you should know better...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you two were having fun...managing to take a picture mid-tackle and everything.

It is kinda funny though that someone who is such a strong advocate of pit bulls would use such sensationalism to get more thread clicks though, even when it's tongue-in-cheek


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Glad you two were having fun...managing to take a picture mid-tackle and everything.
> 
> It is kinda funny though that someone who is such a strong advocate of pit bulls would use such sensationalism to get more thread clicks though, even when it's tongue-in-cheek


hey...fight fire with fire ya know? 

and I don't give a hooey about thread clicks, I was continuing in the tradition of Mudra and Dane&Cockermom's recent pic threads....I freaked out thinking someone stole little Xena! 

and got really confused as to how one loses a great dane...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed there are several people who could switch to writing newspaper headlines for a living and do quite well for themselves...


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Cutie pa tootey. Pretty good to get a picture during that attack. I know you use your phone camera...I would LOVE to see a clearer picture of Bolo...she really looks pretty. Although, in this picture..it kind of looks like she's pulling something HUGE right out of your nose


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Cutie pa tootey. Pretty good to get a picture during that attack. I know you use your phone camera...I would LOVE to see a clearer picture of Bolo...she really looks pretty. Although, in this picture..it kind of looks like she's pulling something HUGE right out of your nose


haha...that's her tongue...

and I actually have a good camera I just 

a. don't have a battery charger for it

and 

b. cannot for the life of me figure out how to get pics from the camera to the internet...( im really tech illiterate..)


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, your nose must have been very "clean" after that one!!!


----------

